

Google “excited about possibility 2search people's medical records in US.” - momentumim
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2014/jul/07/google-founders-larry-page-sergey-brin-interview?commentpage=1

======
momentumim
“I am really excited about the possibility of data also, to improve health,”
said Page. “Imagine you had the ability to search people's medical records in
the US.” Since it should be a well know fact that in ad subsidized business
model the user is the product, and the customer is the advertiser, who do you
think would be the clients of peoples "health data" Insurance companies?
Others? Do n't you think that Google actually becomes kind of creepy lately?

------
dragonwriter
Original headline (which uses words correctly, rather than substituting one
with a homophone digit) is more accurate on article's scope and substance:
"Google's founders on the future of health, transport -- and robots".

